# Debating between smokers opinions wanted



## ken2587 (Oct 19, 2017)

So basically I have always been thinking I’m am gonna buy a yoder durango 20 this upcoming spring and reasons why I was going for it was because I like the fact it had almost 2300 inches of cooking area think was 1900 in horizontal chamber and rest was in vertical chamber I also like that it was 1/4 inch steel and was fuel efficant holds temps well and also the vertical chamber could hold low temps (75-200 degrees area)  and had a bar up top welded for cheeses fish sausages etc. but  now my problem is I have been researching lane smokers and I have been drawn to the lane 48 deluxe I like it has almost or more room then the Durango I like also that it is a reverse flow I like it is same thickness steel as Durango I like the reviews I have seen on both smokers bottom line my question boils down to what anyone can tell good or bad of either one and also I wonder if I can get the warming box in the Lang to hold low temps like the yoder can for cheeses fish etc. because it’s right over the fire box so wonder if that would be a issue both units between shipping and purchase price are gonna run about the same maybe 100-200 diffrence so any and all Input good or bad helps for a decision one other thing I have heard before I go Is Yoder’s craftsmen ship is better then a lane ( welds paint etc) and Yoder’s customer support and claims and sales dept is slightly better the Lang’s wondering if any Info on that also thanks everyone for reading and shareing any input y’all have 
Ken


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a Lang & love it.
Don't know about Yoder's, but they seem to get good reviews.
Al


----------



## phatbac (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a lang as well and it has to be one of the top 3 things i have ever purchased. The welds on mine are first rate and the paint is great so i don't think you will run into any quality issues with a Lang smoker. Yoder is a good smoker too from all i have read but you are probably just deciding between standard flow or reverse flow. i have used both  and i like reverse flow better. If you decide to go with a Lang smoker you will not be disappointed. 

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 19, 2017)

If I EVER move back east again, a Lang reverse flow will be one of my first purchases.  A well designed reverse flow solves so many of the chamber temp variations common with standard, flow through horizontals.


----------



## ken2587 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the information shared so far do you guys have any opinion about the warmer box on the deluxe models? About temps and how low they can hold for colder smoking ?


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 20, 2017)

ken2587 said:


> Thanks for the information shared so far do you guys have any opinion about the warmer box on the deluxe models? About temps and how low they can hold for colder smoking ?


My warmer box holds around 170 which is a little warm for cold smoking.
You would be better off using Todd's AMazen tube for cold smoking.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 20, 2017)

The Shirley Fabrication 24x50 patio with warmer box looks cool. :cool:

The patio and traditional on a trailer are both RF smokers. $2,800 to $3,200 range I believe.
People here have those models.

http://www.shirleyfabrication.com/offer/smokers-cookers

http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 20, 2017)

I have cooked on Shirley's many times as a charity group I work with has one that Paul built specifically for us (He drove it from Alabama to New York and cooked at an event with us) and my best friend also has one.  They are a thing of beauty.  As far as stick burners are concerned, consistent temps throughout the chamber, easy to use and built like tanks.  I don't know much about welding but everyone who does is so impressed.  There is a bit of a wait and a trip in some cases to get one but they are well worth it.  Saving up for mine!


----------



## mowin (Oct 20, 2017)

Your correct on the wait for a Shirley.  I looked in getting one couple months ago. The wait time was 19 months.


----------



## troutman (Oct 20, 2017)

Here in Texas (and I realize you're in Virginia), there are tons of smoker fabricators, therefore a lot of smokers being sold.  Most are of the 1/4" plate, stick burner configuration.  That then has created a whole cottage industry of used product on the market.  You might want to check around locally to see what's out there, you'd be surprised.  A real nice Lang trailer unit just exchanged hands by two guys on this site last week for around $2,000.  Rig appeared to cost 3 times that as far as I could see!  Good luck either way, good old offsets are hard to beat!


----------



## ken2587 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thank you all for your helpful inputs and information shared it has given me a lot to think about I thought also about if I get something with a horizontal chamber and a vertical one attached and can’t get temps under 175 I can go the amnps options I been hearing about so many decisions my ol lady keeps telling me it’s my decision get what I want problem is I want everything hahaha and as for waiting on a Shirley I wouldn’t have 19 months to wait even though I seen pictures of there products and they do look nice I will be smoking food this upcoming year for couple small weddings couple back yard parts for the wife and family and might get froggy and try to enter a competition with my brother it’s gonna be a awesome year I just hope I pick a awesome smoker to help it all go even smoother


----------



## mowin (Oct 28, 2017)

Shirley Fab makes some amazing pits for a great price. But I wasn't willing to wait 19+ months. 
Had my bubba grills 250 delivered to my door in 4 weeks.


----------



## tsonka (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a Yoder Wichita Loaded and would buy it again.

Here is the thread I made the day it was delivered with several pics showing weld quality and such

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/today-was-a-good-day.258651/


After owning it and using it many times, the only concern I have is paint cracking and coming off in one area. It bothered me at first, but I guess paint does not contract and expand as well as metal. I also purchased it to cook with, not just sit around and look new forever


----------



## ken2587 (Nov 3, 2017)

tsonka said:


> I have a Yoder Wichita Loaded and would buy it again.
> 
> Here is the thread I made the day it was delivered with several pics showing weld quality and such
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics thread link and the info I must say everyone here has been very helpful in the end I made the decision from reviews and talking to people it was going to be the yoder or Lang for sure but once I started communicating with customer service and sales I have made my final decision and I am going to purchase the yoder every time I asked yoder a question or wanted to know something they replied within hours of contact as for Lang I like the idea of there smokers and they seem good but I am not a fan of there communication/customer service I asked them all the same questions and certain things I asked yoder even shipping quotes and mods and only thing I got from Lang was my shipping quote and mod prices anything else I wanted to know took week or better to reply that’s a huge thumbs down to me last email I sent them asking a question about there warmer box was 2 weeks ago and I still haven’t heard anything back so in the end the customer service won me over and I am working with yoder on what I want and when I can get it and such thanks again 
Ken


----------

